# Fish this Big Boy!!!



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

O'Shay 1/04/05
 




























Don't ya just think it's beautiful?
The Power, The Glory..........


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

You would think the steelhead and trout would fill right at home jumping up the falls


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I posted more pic's in the Gallery under my name.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

That is awesome! Think of that in the dead of the summer when there is a small trickle coming out. Good photography work!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

almost went to griggs last night with the camera, its coming down a bit, but still should be able to get some good shots in tommorrow..It is jaw dropping how fast the water is moving...reminds me more of the Ohio river.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pictures!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow, I feel terrible. I talked to a couple guys Sunday below the dam at Alum and told them how we did Friday night and said it was great down there. If you are on here.. sorry. Bad advice.
ying


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

awesome!!!


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I see a couple of good looking current seams in those photos,there should be a couple good saugeye's hunkering down in them,might be able to make a good long cast to reach them-lol! P.Hill kinda looks that way too.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

got a belly boat???


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

sweet pics i ran to hoover and alum before work today i should have went there


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Kinda reminded me of Niagra a bit.  heh heh heh The ground was absolutely shaking. Just feel the power.................Unbelievabley awesome. I could've stayed there for an hour but my daughter was chilly. Heading over there now again for a bit.
Wednesday, 12:35p.m.

Hey Jerry, how the heck R U man?


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

That's my daughter Lily. She is 7 and has 2 Fish Ohio awards already.  You can see her Bass and her Crappie on my home page below. But then again most of you who know me have already seen them. Just bragging I guess, since I can't catch any fish and she can.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Griggs about an hour ago...and rising...WOW


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Frisbee Golf Course...or Floodplain..lol


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

More floodplain


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Above the dam....


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Last one...sorry to "butt" in on your post steve...thought these pics should go on the same post.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

anyone seen the deer creek spillway? is it fishable?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

....unreal....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Fung-gu Whats Alot Of Water!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Trucked man good to hear from you i got to see it i went to alum today and back waters of hoover. going to oshan in the morning before work and delawere get some pics and video


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerry, just stand in the parking lot at O'Shaugnessy and get your pictures. The water is in the parking lot! Griggs is at the driveway entrance, just at the bottom of the hill from the entrance off Riverside Dr. AND STILL RAISING!!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Scioto river is at 26.23 feet as of 8 a.m. Thursday, flood stage at 24 feet. Web page says this is the gauge below the Frank Rd. bridge. 

Deercreek below the dam is .82 feet, down almost a foot since yesterday. It will stay low until things on the Scioto drop. I imagine that the lake is at summer pool and moving to flood pool if not there already. It will take several days for them to drop the water done. Might be decent fishing in a week or two.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Griggs is worse today! Wish I had my camera with me. Looked like class 5 radips at the dam!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Tahoe...I was down there today with a camcorder and my digi-cam..Ill post more pics when I can get them loaded..Here is a shot from today around noon


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

i just got back from checkig it out. It was pretty amazing. I got to see a boat go over the dam, it was a wooden row boat and it got smashed up pretty good.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

I stopped by there after work to check it out, I've never ever seen the water that high at Griggs. The ramp just to the south of Fishinger was completely underwater, and halfway up the parking lot. The metal bars right by the water were almost all under water.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> i just got back from checkig it out. It was pretty amazing. I got to see a boat go over the dam, it was a wooden row boat and it got smashed up pretty good.



and you don't bring us any pics or video of that?



BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




j/k


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

sorry polesnatcher, i'm normally good with the photos but my digital camera is out of order. I lost my battery charger before xmas and the battery is dead. and the camera can't take normal photos, but i assure you it will be up and running before my next ice fishing trip whenever that may be and if not then definately in time for spring fishing! only got pics on film this time. pretty sweet to see though


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Was any one else down there to snap a pick?...I got some good close-up's of the massive "ball" of steel drums,pontoons & trees that was in the middle of the pool...but missed the boat going over!:


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I see steel drums everyonce in a while..but not 12 at a time!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

The look-out tower..


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh my god!


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

What do you drive. It seems like you we seen the same exact stuff in the spillway. What time where you down there? 

I have never in 20 years seen anything like that. I forwarded the pics to my dad because he put the electric in when there was a camp ground down there. He said he aint seen nothing like that in 50 years. 

All i got to say is when its back to normal there should be a hell of allot of fish back in our spot!!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

How do you get there? I want to make the rounds, but not sure where the spillway is at Griggs. Gonna get some photos for the archives.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Shawn, Griggs is located on Riverside Dr. If you know where O'Shaugnessy is your on the right road. Just keep going south O'Shaugnessy and Griggs are one of the same. Griggs is about 8-10 miles south. You'll see Hayden Run Road bridge, then the next Bridge is Fishinger Rd. Bridge. The dam area is about two miles south of there. There is a Columbus Police Sub station there. You'll have to park there and walk  You can't miss it!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I have the white mob-boss looking caddi-lac eldorado, looks real funny parked amongst a bunch of pickup trucks @ griggs!. I was down there around noon, I may have saw you leave, you still have the black tahoe right? (i've seen you around hilliard/ UA a few times). I think this type of flood event will completely change the river: new bars will be built,others will be destroyed. Some holes will be filled in, others will be dug deeper. I belive massive 50 year flood events entirely re-shape rivers. Rivers that have been channelized (such as the Scioto) are more prone to re-configuration as mother nature attempts to re-construct the river to become more sinuous...and more efficient.I belive this to be the case...However there is a chance that everything is still the same....but I seriously doubt it. As for fish....yeah I think there will definitely be some saugeye movements..However I think I read somewhere that 50 & 100 year flood events kill an amazing amount of fish, even turbid water species like sauger and saugeye


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I remember seeing the "white mob-boss looking caddi-lac eldorado". I too was down their around noon on Thursday which explains why our pictures look so much alike. I drive a dark green GMC Sonoma with a lid, not a cap, on it and was wear black pants, a gun metal gray shirt with a black leather jacket.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

You didn't "butt" in on my post "brother". I was wondering what Griggs looked like. You saved me the ride there.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe those barrels "Were" the safety barrels that "use" to be above the dam. I guess we'll see when the water get down to normal. When I stopped by there, today, I didn't see any stinkin' barrels


----------



## recordbreaker (Dec 7, 2004)

I was thinking about trying it today but after seeing your pictures I think I better take my hip waders home and get my chest waders.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

acklac

Got rid of the Tahoe last summer. Got a blaack taurus now  
But we plan on getting another tahoe, or a escalade this summer


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

i hope all my fish friends in the river don't die or leave...I've named many of them and feel worried and mournful already. Hopefully they're okay.


----------

